# Interarms Mark X Mausers



## BFR300 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have 2 Interarms Mark Xs both in .270. The latest one purchased this past month is a Marquis (Mannlicher stock). Do the numbers on the bolt side of the action ie: 0779 and 068 indicate year of manufacture ?


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jul 27, 2011)

If you are talking about the numbers near the bolt handle, that would be correct.


----------



## cmshoot (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice rifles!  I've got one in .35 Whelen that I surely love


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 27, 2011)

i got 1 in  2506 its a track driver


----------

